# WORK NEEDED in Chicago suburbs



## appearanceplus (Oct 17, 2005)

I ahve residential and commercial accounts of my own, but need "filler" work" I need to start my syuff at about 2 or 3 am but am available til then. I have a 2003 Dodge ram Quad cab, with 8 foot Sno-way with down pressure and backdrag blade like western has. It goes behind cutting edge and angles backwards for those of you who do not know. Please call me at 708-712-7424 or email me at [email protected]. Thank You in advance for your reply. OH, I have 15 years experience, but took a few years off.


----------

